

How to go from zero to revenue in under five weeks without building a product - mfishbein
http://notes.casualcorp.com/post/55805301226/how-to-go-from-zero-to-revenue-in-under-five-weeks

======
nate510
Regarding the "takeaways" in the article, in what magical world is "provide
the investment management platform for the entire crowdfunding economy" not an
idea for a product.

Linkbait article is linkbait.

~~~
mfishbein
What does the product look like? What features does it have?

------
Vivtek
"Surface" as a transitional verb makes me break out in hives.

------
alaskamiller
1\. Create lists

2\. Update lists

3\. Pitch lists

4\. ...

5\. Profit

~~~
halisaurus
Optimized version:

1\. Ask a lot of people who fund questionable, unproven businesses what
they'll pay for.

2\. Promise to fulfill their requests.

3\. Take their money.

4\. Follow through on your promise like an honorable member of society.
(optional)

~~~
mfishbein
We didn't actually charge the credit cards. We wanted them to think the were
paying so we would know if we were actually building something of value.

